# Trying to fit my GF w/ back issues...



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Recently got my GF a new road bike and paid for a fitting at the LBS. We've ridden 3/4 times now. Each time within the first 2-3 miles, she experiences pain in her shoulders, back, and neck. She does spinning classes 3 times a week, pain free... so I'm going to copy the fit from her spinning bike, which means I need to get the bar up higher. Her spinning bar is (slightly) above the seat. Also the reach is a bit longer. 

I just picked up a *Ritchey Comp UD Carbon fork* w/ aluminum steerer. Anyone know the max spacer height can I safely use below the stem? It's not in the user manual. An aluminum steerer should be able to support more length than a CF steerer, so it's got to be more than the 50mm supported by Easton CF steerer forks, right?

Also, she has a Ritchey Comp alloy bar. Would a CF bar reduce felt road vibrations?

TIA


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful bike! Not sure about the Easton spec, I heard it was 15mm for their forks. 50mm sounds like a lot for a carbon steerer. We don't recommend going any more than 40mm from the top of the headtube to the bottom of your stem on our alloy steerers. However, couple that with one of our 30 degree stems and you can get the handlebars pretty high.

And yes, carbon handlebars do cut down a significant amount of road vibration. 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

It sounds like your GF is riding a little nervous on the bike and is too stiff... Tell her to relax and loosen up her grip on the handlebar and relax her neck/shoulders as well.
That should help a little.


----------

